# Tinkerbell Cancelled



## disneygogetter

I saw this online "In addition to the six feature-length Tinker Bell films, Disney also had plans for a seventh and an eighth film. Both films were cancelled in October 2013, during the production on the seventh film, reportedly due to declining DVD sales and disappointing merchandise sales."

Why does Disney do this? I loved the Tinkerbell series and know other fans did too. Do you think it got cancelled not just because of sales but due to other series like Tangled, Brave, and Frozen being so popular?


----------



## WyldLynx

That hurts I love Tink and have bought most of the movies. I would love to have a few more Tink movies. Unfortunately it is all about the $$


----------



## vladimir p

WHAT!! this can't be, IT CANNOT BE!!!!!!!
seriously? no more fawn movie, i truly believe this tinkerbell series was some of the best things disney had, saddly under rated.


----------



## OlaftheSnowman

TINKERBELL is the best movie series EVER!!!!
It is for children and adults.
My family loves to sit and watch the movies.TINK will be missed


----------



## sunnyfamily

OlaftheSnowman said:


> TINKERBELL is the best movie series EVER!!!! It is for children and adults. My family loves to sit and watch the movies.TINK will be missed



So very true! My family enjoys watch tink:/


----------



## TooExcitedCantSleep

Do you have a source? I hadn't heard this until now. The new Pirate Fairy movie will air soon on the Disney channel.....all the fairies including Tink will be featured.


----------



## old lady

I don't know if they got cancelled or people were not buying them anymore.


----------



## disneygogetter

Here's the source article about the cancellation - http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/at-diz-toons.html


----------



## disneygogetter

TooExcitedCantSleep said:


> Do you have a source? I hadn't heard this until now. The new Pirate Fairy movie will air soon on the Disney channel.....all the fairies including Tink will be featured.



Source - http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/at-diz-toons.html


----------



## TooExcitedCantSleep

disneygogetter said:


> Source - http://animationguildblog.blogspot.com/2013/10/at-diz-toons.html


Hey- thanks for this......this is a pretty cool blog too! I can't believe it.......I seriously thought Tink and Friends were doing well especially with the new Pirate Fairy coming on board. I cannot understand how Disney can cut this for more PLANES!!!!!!  Well- there is always a chance that Disney will revisit Tink because because she is timeless and will always be a part of classic Disney.


----------



## pascalstongue

This is really sad. The kids and I love the Tinker Bell films. the pirate fairy shows the first time that Tink meets a young Captain Hook (and Smeepops up in the end credits). I was really hoping that they would get to the story of how Tink meets Peter Pan.


----------



## ElsasMom

TooExcitedCantSleep said:


> Hey- thanks for this......this is a pretty cool blog too! I can't believe it.......I seriously thought Tink and Friends were doing well especially with the new Pirate Fairy coming on board. I cannot understand how Disney can cut this for more PLANES!!!!!!  Well- there is always a chance that Disney will revisit Tink because because she is timeless and will always be a part of classic Disney.



That was my first thought too! They are just about to release Pirate Fairy, weird timing!


----------

